# How long does it normally take bear to find a new bait?



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

For those who have baited before, do bear normally find new baits in a few days, or does it typically take more than just a few days?

(We're trying to plan a DIY hunt for 2011.)


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm curious too. I'm planing on making a new site on Thursday and was wondering how long I should expect before its hit.


----------



## lhok (Jan 2, 2005)

This was my first year hunting bear and my bait was it on the first night, but I was hunting in a swamp where there are a lot of bears. Plus had other spots set up and nothing hit them at all. Just depends on the area.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I've had baits hit the same day as when I established them while others have taken a week. The key to getting hit fast is baiting where the bears want to be not where you want them to be. Look for freshly turned over logs, dug up ant hills, broken branches on berry producing trees and of course scat. My best areas all have running water in close proximity to my bait spot.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

sometimes it only takes overnight, and others a week or so. if it takes more then a week, your wasting your time. if you have done your homework, it shouldnt take more then a day or 2. just going out and thowing down bait with out any sign of bear can make a long wait.


----------

